# Temp question



## Daryn (20 Oct 2008)

Ive got a problem with my nano with the temp, in the morning its mostly 27-28C but after the lights have been on for a few hours its about 30C, is this a problem for the plants, they seem ok, ive seen clip on nano fans does anyone know where i can get these from to lower the temp a bit.


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Oct 2008)

Why do you have it so high in the mornings?  The lights will be providing the extra 2-3ÂºC.  Smaller tanks will heat up and cool down quicker than larger tanks.  24-26ÂºC is the norm.  I personally run mine at 24ÂºC and with the lights it rises to 25ÂºC.

AC


----------



## Daryn (21 Oct 2008)

Its just the temp its been sitting at during the hot weather not coz im setting it that high or anything and the lights clamp on the aquarium edge so sit very close to the water surface, if i point my fan at the tank it keeps it at 26C but its unsightly so thats how i asked about these nano fans, ive heard of diy PC fans but would rather buy something if i could.


----------



## GreenNeedle (21 Oct 2008)

you'll find that whilst PC fans (which I have in my hood) or the ones that are sold for aquariums do little really.  They may reduce the temp by 1ÂºC if you are lucky.

Are you in the UK?  You have no location next to your name!  If you are UK then you have your house thermostat to hot. lol especially in these days of rising fuel bills.

AC


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Oct 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> you'll find that whilst PC fans (which I have in my hood) or the ones that are sold for aquariums do little really.  They may reduce the temp by 1ÂºC if you are lucky.


I purchased a set of fans from ebay during the summer for my shrimp tank and you would be suprised how effective they were, the temp without the fans was around 30C this with the heater already off, with the fan installed the temp was down to 23-24C  although the only drawback was the 1.5 liter evaporation per day.

I purchased this one for my 54l tank: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JEBO-Aquarium-Twi ... 286.c0.m14

Its not that noisy, but does make some noise, I wouldn't put it in a bedroom, hope that helps!


----------



## GreenNeedle (21 Oct 2008)

London.  Is yours an open top tank?  Those fans look like 40mm ones.  I have 3 of these in my hood but I guess the hood holds a lot of the heat in.

AC


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Oct 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> London.  Is yours an open top tank?  Those fans look like 40mm ones.  I have 3 of these in my hood but I guess the hood holds a lot of the heat in.


Its a Juwel Rekord 60, all I did was remove the plastic flap and place the fans on top of the open gap on one side, so the fans take up about half the open gap and the other half remains open, worked very well and I will keep it for next summer. Because I added the extra 15w tube it also created a lot more heat.


----------



## Daryn (21 Oct 2008)

Thanks alot London thats exactly what i was looking for, do they just plug into a adapter for the plugs, im going to get some soon cheers.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Oct 2008)

Daryn said:
			
		

> Thanks alot London thats exactly what i was looking for, do they just plug into a adapter for the plugs, im going to get some soon cheers.


They come with the power adpater too, you just need one of those Euro to UK Plug converters to plug it in.


----------



## Daryn (22 Oct 2008)

Thanks alot, i cant wait now.


----------



## JamesC (22 Oct 2008)

Just to add I brought one of those desk clip on fans a few years ago when we used to have summers to lower the temp of my tank. On average I found it lowered the temperature by about 4 degrees, normally from 32 to 28, but as LD mentioned with quite an extra amount of water loss.

James


----------



## Daryn (22 Oct 2008)

Used to have summers LOL, im not to bothered about the evaporation loss since its only a 3 gallon i can just fill a half litre jug when required, i was checking the exact temps with the large fan in the room and with it just pointed in the direction of the tank and not really being used efficiently it kept the tank at 25.5C all day with a half degree fluctuation throughout the day (thank god my missus was at work or she would never have let me watch the tank all day) another side effect was my DIY co2 system has improved with the lower temp and is now producing about 2-3 BPS rather than the previous 1 BPS so im watching my betta and new shrimp carefully, just now im only adding areation after lights out and off again at lights on.


----------

